# Dog/pet for senior in poor health?



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I was wondering what anyone thought about getting a pet (particularly, a dog) for a senior in not the best health. 

For e.g., looking for a rescue dog even if it's an older dog. 

The person is willing and wanting to walk it and spend time with it (i.e. the dog won't ever be alone or very rarely - the odd time or a relative or relatives will look after it in the event that the owner cannot).

Is it generally a bad idea? What if the senior is really set on obtaining a dog? I don't think a puppy is a good idea in this situation but how do you approach this situation? 

Looking for suggestions and advice.

P.S. This post has nothing to do with my other post(s). 

Thanks for reading and thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I do agree a puppy is not the best, but an older dog may be. Another thing he or she could look into getting is a therapy dog or some type of aid dog.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's a good idea senior human + older dog. As long as the the senior human's family is willing to take over the dog if something should happen to the senior human.


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

I have been discussing this with my dad who is in his 70's, has had knee replacement surgery and lives alone.
Here are the pros and cons as we see it:
Pros: He would enjoy the company of a small dog (10-30 lbs)

Cons:
A larger dog could accidently cause a fall by bumping into him or knocking him down.
He can't take a dog when he has to go to the hospital for tests or emergency visits. This could be a monthly or even weekly event. Who would be able to come by and feed/water/let the dog out?
He couldn't lift a medium/large dog if it became sick/couldn't jump into the car on its own.
Senior dogs (or any age dog really) might have unexpected medical needs that he couldn't manage on a fixed income.
Rescue/Pound Dogs might have behavior problems he could not deal with.
High energy dogs needing a lot of exercise would not be a good fit.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had to co-sign (co-adopt) a kitten for my aunt who is now 85. Personally I think it's great for a senior to be able to have a pet, but dogs have to go out. So the only way I could see a senior taking on an "older" dog is a small dog that could be trained to use those wee wee pads, definately not a pup or young dog that requires daily walks & exercise unless the senior is still pretty mobile.
I think a great idea would be for shelters to have a program where the senior could have visits or temporarily care for the dog. I did hear something about a similar program that people could take a dog home for the weekend prior to adoption or something of the sort.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What are the conditions that cause the senior to have poor health? Are they chronic, but manageable or do they need to go to the ER often?

StephenV wrote some good pros and cons. Studies have shown that having a well behaved pet can lower your blood pressure, helps reduce depression, can help you socialize - meet more neighbors, and get regular exercise.

I think an adult medium sized dog that is very socialized and not protective would be a good fit. You don't want a dog that is too protective and won't let a paramedic in the home, you don't want one too small to trip over. My adult daughter has balance issues and has taught our dog to "stand", and uses the dog for support if she needs help getting up. A dog could be trained to help with a few things. My other daughter's dog knows how to open doors (not always a good thing!). Overall with the right dog I think it's a good idea.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My mom is 86, my sister lives with her since my Dad passed. She has two papillons and let me tell you, they give my mom a reason to get up and get moving. She loves those little dogs.

When my sister takes off for a weekend of agility trialing with the paps, my mom is BORED and sits in front of the tv wondering if the dogs are "running" to much, if they are getting their daily 'turkey' for lunch..

I think dogs can do amazing things for people of any age.

Here in CT we have a senior adoption program, atleast we used to, Pets for seniors and if something happens to the person, unable to care for the pet, the shelter will take them back..Kinda like "loaning' out pets for seniors


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> What are the conditions that cause the senior to have poor health? Are they chronic, but manageable or do they need to go to the ER often?
> 
> StephenV wrote some good pros and cons. Studies have shown that having a well behaved pet can lower your blood pressure, helps reduce depression, can help you socialize - meet more neighbors, and get regular exercise.
> 
> I think an adult medium sized dog that is very socialized and not protective would be a good fit. You don't want a dog that is too protective and won't let a paramedic in the home, you don't want one too small to trip over. My adult daughter has balance issues and has taught our dog to "stand", and uses the dog for support if she needs help getting up. A dog could be trained to help with a few things. My other daughter's dog knows how to open doors (not always a good thing!). Overall with the right dog I think it's a good idea.


Sorry, I took so long to reply to this thread!!!! Some great replies! He has high blood pressure, hypertension, diabetes (not needing insulin shots) and has to monitor his blood sugar. He's relatively mobile. He goes out for walks but only because his attitude is ok still. 



JakodaCD OA said:


> My mom is 86, my sister lives with her since my Dad passed. She has two papillons and let me tell you, they give my mom a reason to get up and get moving. She loves those little dogs.
> 
> When my sister takes off for a weekend of agility trialing with the paps, my mom is BORED and sits in front of the tv wondering if the dogs are "running" to much, if they are getting their daily 'turkey' for lunch..
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting.

The problem is he really wants a Lab or Golden Retriever. He had a GR before. We had German Shepherds a long time ago but he likes the easy going nature of Retrievers now. Well, that's the impression he has of them and for the most part, it's probably true. I tried to tell him that they are often high energy and unless he gets a senior dog, it will have way more energy than the 13 year-old he had. 

He's not interested in cats and I'm not sure he's as interested in small dogs (although, he likes when I bring my Pom to visit). I guess he is fixated on what he had before. Or anything similar. It was difficult trying to persuade him to skip a puppy and concentrate on an older dog.

I like Shepherds myself but I can see the appeal of a Golden. I probably want a GSD for my next dog but he needs something that is less energetic and a dog that will have a similar life style - I think it has to be at least 3 years old or older. Maybe twice that age?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

What if he hired a dog walker?

I would want someone checking in every day to make sure the animals is being cared for ok and see if this older person needs any help with them that day. Not suggesting this person would neglect it, but just to be safe?

He should keep grooming needs in mind as well. Will he be able to manage a dog who needs a lot of grooming? If he takes an older dog, will he be able to care for it if it needs any special medication etc?

I don't think a big dog is necessarily bad. I find small dogs get under foot a lot which could be a tripping hazard. My parent's lab is about 70 lbs and she is just as sweet and easy going as they come. She's 8 now, and after about 5 years of age, she calmed right down and just happily follows her people around, she's not rammy and hyper like some Labs are. (my parent's first two were until the day they died, may they rest in peace)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think adoptions by seniors can work very, very well. Many shelters have senior discounts and some even have free adoptions when certain conditions are met.

However, a puppy is not a good idea. At all. An older dog, maybe age 6 and up would be good. Of course, dogs are individuals and some "older" dogs are going to be just as wired for sound as a youngster would be. So it is important to look at each dog as an individual. 

Making the right match for a senior can be one of the most rewarding experiences. A dog can add so much to a person's life, enriching it in ways that are hard to articulate. This is even more true for a senior owner, I think. But it is very, very important that the right match be made.

A lot of the smaller dogs think they are big, so maybe that is a way to approach the size issue? A smaller dog won't jump on him, knock him over and have him break his hip in the fall. A smaller dog won't pull him off his feet on a walk. 
Sheilah


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

blackshep said:


> What if he hired a dog walker?
> 
> I would want someone checking in every day to make sure the animals is being cared for ok and see if this older person needs any help with them that day. Not suggesting this person would neglect it, but just to be safe?
> 
> ...


Potential for needing meds (for a senior dog) could be a problem. I think it can be arranged to have someone check in - I'd probably do it on occasion, for instance. That is a minor inconvenience and perhaps, I might have to have some service. But, if the dog needs meds at some point, it would pose a potential problem. 



sit said:


> I think adoptions by seniors can work very, very well. Many shelters have senior discounts and some even have free adoptions when certain conditions are met.
> 
> However, a puppy is not a good idea. At all. An older dog, maybe age 6 and up would be good. Of course, dogs are individuals and some "older" dogs are going to be just as wired for sound as a youngster would be. So it is important to look at each dog as an individual.
> 
> ...


Yep. The matching is indeed difficult. I'm sure there are other people looking for a similar dog. A dog that is 'wired perfectly' or ideally for a senior, isn't TOO energetic, doesn't chew or bark too much, heels or walks nice and has an 'off switch.' Yeah, good luck to me finding such a dog (that someone else hasn't found first).  

He reminds me every so often he wants a dog, though, so I don't know what else to do but look (say I'm looking).


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think getting a dog for a senior is a great idea as long as you get the right dog for them.There are a lot of shelters/rescues that have a Seniors for Seniors adoption program or something similar.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

sit said:


> A lot of the smaller dogs think they are big, so maybe that is a way to approach the size issue? A smaller dog won't jump on him, knock him over and have him break his hip in the fall. A smaller dog won't pull him off his feet on a walk.
> Sheilah


However, small dogs are more difficult to see (especially if you wear bifocals/trifocals) and therefore easier to trip over. I think if the dog is sufficiently laid back, which is clearly a requirement in this case, it's basically a wash. On the other hand, a smaller dog is much easier to get to the vet, etc.


----------

